# Attending a PGA Tour Event



## snowman0384 (Sep 16, 2006)

Hello, I am planning on attending the 2007 PGA Championship. I have never been to a PGA event before, and had a few questions. I will most likely be attending a practice round only.

What exactly takes place during the practice round? I assume the players play a round, take detailed notes, etc., but how are they grouped? What is the crowds usually like? Is it true you are allowed to take photographs during the practice rounds? Do the majority of the players sign autographs? 

I am sure the answers vary with each tournament, as well as running the event in different ways. I was just wanting a few opinions from those who have been to an event recently, particularly a major, practice round. 

Any help would be appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thursday/Friday are the best rounds, honestly. There are twice as many players. The best place to sit is near a decent length par 3. You see lots of imaginative play.

I volunteered at the 2006 PGA. I can tell you this.
1. No cell phones ever. They usually have a phone check. They checked in 1000's of cell phones at the 2006 PGA and not one was lost.
2. Cameras are allowed on practice rounds only.
3. Players usually sign autographs between holes but only on practice rounds. 
Have a sharpie ready. I found the Japanses players didn't sign anything. Kinda weird (they got big boos from the gallery).
4. The best viewing is at the range, get a good spot early. There is usually a chipping/sand bunker near the range as well. It's also an excellent spot to watch players. I sat there late on Wed once and watched a pro get a 1/2 hour lesson from his teacher. It was nice to learn from.
5. The players generally have a tee time on Wed but they can skip from hole to hole. They will spend 10 minutes on EVERY green putting from different angles, it can be boring.
6. IF YOU EVER GET A CHANCE, be a volunteer. The access is amazing. I was able to follow Tiger for 9 holes inside the ropes, and I was inside the ropes walking with Phil on Sunday (and the Monday finish). It was truly a life experience. I also drove Tiger off the course on the Sat delay. He signed my volunteer hat.
7. Dont bring anything you don't want to carry. If the forecast is dry you really don't need to bring a folding chair. If you bring binoculars, be sure they are small and have a belt clip. A hat and sunglasses are a must.
8. Drink a lot. Don't get dehydrated, which is easy to do.

9. New security too. Be sure to read on it. You can bring an umbrella, but no umbrella case. Bags are of limited size as well.

Enjoy!


----------



## snowman0384 (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks!!! I appreciate the info.


----------

